# He missed the Titanic



## Brian D Jones

My grandfather, John Jones, was a White Star engineer. It was always said in the family that he missed a train and so missed the Titanic's sailing.

I'd like to find out about my grandfather's White Star career. Are there White Star staff records for the early 1900s anywhere?

Brian Jones


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello,
Try
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/nra/searches/subjectView.asp?ID=B12368

Roger


----------



## Brian D Jones

Will do, Roger, many thanks. I'll let you know.


----------



## rickles23

*Titanic*

Hi,
I have always found the Research Department at Harland and Wolff to be most helpful.

http://www.harland-wolff.com/contacts.asp

Regards


----------

